# Where are good places to buy a rabbit in Maine?



## Hyatt101 (Oct 28, 2012)

So, we're just taking it slow and just browsing around for a rabbit. We tried 2 pet stores that we know and trust, and both proved disappointing! I cannot find a rescue place around here either! Does anyone know of any rabbitries/ shelters/ places to buy bunnies, etc. in Maine!?
If you do, please let me know!
Thanks!
Christina :biggrin2:


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 28, 2012)

Did you check on adoptapet.com or petfinder.com? Just a month or so ago shelters/rescuers along the east coast were having to turn away rabbits because they didn;t have the room. Maybe none got as far north as Maine.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll check there again, though I have a suspicion that none got to Maine; maine really doesn't get a lot of rescue places, I don't know why! :?


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 28, 2012)

3bunnies.org has a list of 4 rescues in Maine:
http://3bunnies.org/rescues.htm#merabbit


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 29, 2012)

What breed of rabbit are you looking for? I'm sure there are some rabbitries in your area.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Suzette!!
Kat: I'm really really looking for a holland lop, but so far, my searches have proved unsuccessful.


----------

